# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Incontinentie oplossen door Ben Wa balls of geishaballen ?

## Benny1

Mijn vrouw is 45 en heeft last van incontinentie.
Nu heeft ze van de huisdokter Toviaz voorgeschreven gekregen en hiermee is het probleem ook opgelost.
Deze pillen die niet worden terugbetaald zijn redelijk kostelijk.(+- 530 euro/jaar)
Maar ik maak me meer zorgen over de bijwerkingen op lange termijn.
Een operatie zou ook een oplossing zijn maar dit zou ook maar tijdelijk zijn.
Nu las ik onlangs over Ben Wa balls of geishaballen die de bekkenbodemspieren trainen en dit zou ook een oplossing kunnen zijn.
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee ?

----------


## christel1

Ik heb geen ervaring met gelijk welke ballen of zo, als je vrouw echt incontinent is, dan bestaat er volgens mij maar 1 oplossing. Geen pillen, die kunnen later een schadelijk effect hebben, maar een kleine operatie die ik in 2000 ondergaan heb met geen enkele nevenwerking, een bandje geplaatst door de uroloog onder de blaas om de blaas op te heffen. 1 nachtje ziekenhuis en daarna terug naar huis, geen lekken meer, geen medicatie moeten slikken en heel gelukkig en we zijn 13 jaar verder en nog steeds geen probleem. Ik haat reclame van maandverbandjes of gelijk wat, allemaal vijgen na pasen en helpen niemand. 
Stap naar de uroloog, die zal onderzoek doen of er iets kan aan gedaan worden en die kan dan ook chirurgisch ingrijpen. Je vrouw is nog veel te jong om heel haar leven pillen te moeten slikken of met een maandverbandje rond te lopen of met ballen in haar vagina, daarvoor bestaan er andere bekkenbodem oefeningen bij de fysio. 
Veel succes

----------


## ronnat

Is er bij u in de buurt een goede en erkende bekkenbodemfysiotherapeut? Ik zou hier zeker eens te raden gaan en bekijken of ze hier baat bij heeft. Bij deze therapeut leer je om de bekkenbodemspieren te herkennen, te ontspannen en aan te spannen. Ik ben zelf nu 4 maanden verder en merk duidelijk dat ik er baat bij heb. Een operatie kan altijd nog. Bespreek het eens met uw vrouw en zoek een goede erkende bekkenbodemfysio. Wanneer u aanvullend verzekerd is het zeer goed mogelijk dat deze therapie vergoed wordt.
Ik wens uw vrouw heel veel sterkte en succes bij het nemen van beslissingen omtrent dit probleem.

----------


## christel1

Waarom zou een operatie maar "tijdelijk" zijn ? Wie heeft u dat wijsgemaakt eerlijk gezegd ? Dat is waarschijnlijk een arts die voor zijn eigen praktijk spreekt of voor zijn eigen geldbeugel zorgt of veel moet verdienen aan de medicatie die hij of zij voorschrijft. Snap het echt niet hoor. Incontinentie kan echt opgelost worden door echt een simpele operatie maar veel jonge vrouwen durven de stap niet te zetten naar de uroloog. In 2001 was ik de jongste patiënte van mijn uroloog, net 40 geworden (eind december, operatie in januari) en ik heb er echt nog geen moment spijt van gehad. Hij heeft de druk in mijn blaas gemeten met een speciaal toestel en vastgesteld dat ik nog 1000 keer bekkenbodemoefeningen mocht gaan doen maar dat het probleem niet ging opgelost worden daarmee. Na 2 bevallingen was mijn blaas verzakt en daar was niets meer aan te doen. De operatie die ik gehad heb was toen nog in de experimentele fase maar wordt nu bij ons in België vlot uitgevoerd. 
De oudste patiënte was 83 en ik was de jongste op dat moment. Vrouwen moeten eens leren uitkomen voor hun problemen en het niet wegstoppen en niet naar bakerpraatjes luisteren. Als je een hoest hebt ga je toch ook naar de dokter ? Zelfde als met een blaasverzakking, blijf er niet mee lopen maar ga er verder mee. 
Veel succes

----------


## Benny1

Alvast bedankt voor de nuttige info.
Dat van die operatie kwam van de vrouwelijke huisarts die zei dat dergelijke operatie maar enkele jaren zou blijven en wanneer we naar een uroloog gingen die bijna altijd een operatie wou aansmeren.
Ze heeft vroeger na de tweede bevalling(intussen 8 jaar geleden) wel naar een bekkenbodemfysiotherapeut geweest, toen was het probleem opgelost maar vorig jaar is het teruggekomen.Toen heeft ze zelf oefeningen gedaan maar zonder resultaat.Daarna die pillen en toen was het weer opgelost.
Ik heb besloten om eerst toch eens met mijn vrouw naar een uroloog te gaan en daar te bekijken of bekkenbodemoefeningen nog een oplossing bieden en anders toch dergelijke operatie te laten doen.
Die pillen zijn voor mij geen optie.

----------


## christel1

Benny, geloof me, een uroloog "smeert" zo maar geen operatie aan als er een andere oplossing zou bestaan. Het blijft tenslotte altijd een operatie. Ze doen wel eerst alle nodige testen hoor vooraleer ze overgaan tot een chirurgische ingreep. Na mijn 2de bevalling heb ik ook bodembekkenspier oefeningen gedaan, toen leek alles ok, 't was maar ongeveer 13 jaar na mijn 2de bevalling dat ik incontinent geworden ben. Eerst heel licht, eens hoesten, wat urineverlies, maar daarna, hoesten en het was patat, overgeven, het stroomde eruit, een inspanning doen, alles werd een klus. Beschamend ja, ik durfde de deur niet meer uit zonder andere kledij dus echt aangenaam was het niet te noemen. Altijd een maandverband om in de hoop van... geen ongelukjes tegen te komen. Tot ik eens in de auto zat en ik heel licht moest hoesten en heel de zetel nat was. Toen heb ik besloten om verder te gaan, naar de uroloog en die heeft dan alle mogelijke testen gedaan en de conclusie getrokken dat er echt geen andere oplossing meer was dan te opereren en nu na 12 jaar ben ik nog altijd "droog en lekvrij" en ik voel me terug heel goed. 
Een cardioloog gaat je ook geen pillen gaan voorschrijven voor een te hoge cholesterol als je cholesterol normaal is of eventjes gaan opereren als het echt niet nodig is. En je vrouw is echt nog veel te jong om er blijven mee rond te lopen hoor. Ze zal zich een ander mens voelen na een eventuele operatie. De operatie gebeurt met een ruggeprik omdat je moet kunnen hoesten tijdens de operatie en de uroloog moet kunnen nakijken of het bandje niet te strak of niet te los zit. 
Veel succes.

----------


## Benny1

Christel,
Nogmaals bedankt voor de nuttige informatie.
We gaan ermee verder.

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik toch nog eerst kijken bij homeopathie.

----------


## Benny1

> Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik toch nog eerst kijken bij homeopathie.


Hebben intussen een uitgebreid onderzoek laten doen.
De pillen die ze nam waren niet goed, want die dienden om de blaas stil te leggen.(fout van de huisdokter)
Maar we hebben besloten om een kleine operatie te laten doen daar geneesmiddelen en oefenen van de spieren geen voldoende resultaat meer kunnen bieden.

----------


## Adike

Veel succes!

----------


## Flogiston

Verstandig besluit, Benny1.

Zoals christel1 al schreef, zal een uroloog echt niet zomaar een zinloze operatie aansmeren. Zo iemand weet echt wel waarover hij/zij praat en wanneer de verwachte voordelen van een operatie duidelijk groter zijn dan de mogelijke nadelen. Oefeningen en huismiddeltjes zijn prima om mee te beginnen, maar hun werking is beperkt. Op een gegeven moment moet je de nare waarheid onder ogen zien en overgaan tot een operatieve ingreep.

Ik wens jou en vooral jouw vrouw veel succes bij deze operatie! Laat je ons weten hoe het haar daarna vergaat?

----------

